# Indoor setup for beginner, what equipment?



## thomas (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi!

I have recently descided to buy my own indoor growing tent and all that comes with it, i dont need more than 1-2 plants. Want to keep it small and would preffer using leds all the way (if possible)

Here is what i was thinking for getting:
Tent: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grow-Room-Mammoth-Tents-Dark-Box-Lite-60x60x140cm-/111333206317?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item19ebf9e92d
LED: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sunny-450W-LED-Grow-Light-Panel-Hydroponic-indoor-Plants-Grow-Flower-System-/161373162811?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item2592970d3b
Fan/Filter: http://www.ebay.com/itm/grow-tent-room-Extractor-Fan-Kit-with-Carbon-Filter-100mm-4-/251109177953?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item3a7745fa61
Hydroponics: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydroponics-System-Neptune-Hydroponics-DWC-POT-25L-/121341932902?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1c408af566

Now, will this work good enough?
Tent: Is this too narrow or short?
LEDS: Is this powerful enough and all thats needed? Can even 300W work?
Hydroponics: Is this good enough or can i use a smaller type? Does the roots have enough to grow in in this?

Overall hows the setup?? 
Thomas


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome to The Passion  That looks like it should work just fine.  Be sure to do some reading on hydro growing and on growing MJ in general. If you are totally new to growing I have to tell you that there is a lot more to it than many people realize. It takes a lot of work and dedication to get quality yields, but it is totally worth it. Read as much as you can before starting your grow. get a very solid understanding off what to expect from growing.

You will need a good medium to go with the DWC. Many people use rockwool cubes and/or clay aggregate (hydrocorn, LECA, hydroton). You will also need to get a good pH meter and TDS meter for monitoring the chemistry of the hydro system.

You will need a good hydro nutrient that is formulated for MJ. I recommend that you get Advanced Nutrients' Jungle Juice 3part or General Hydroponics' Flora 3part. Many of the EU growers that I have read about like the Hesi products but I have never tried them so I can say good or bad about them.

Good luck to you. If you have questions, don't be afraid to ask but please be patient if you don't get an answer right away.


----------

